# Tokico Says NO!



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Called US headquarters for Tokico gas shocks... No 02 Altima shocks/struts.

They don't even have a release date.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Be patient, we're still early in the model run.
The suits at Tokico/KYB/Billstein, etc. have to
make sure the units sold will justify them making
it before they'll put it into r & d.
The 1st yr. Altima sales #'s should get them to 
start scratching their heads.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Nissan must have sold 200k by now.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Nissan must have sold 200k by now. *


Yeah, and I must see all them on my commute to work in the
mornings!
D*mn Stepford Altimas!!!


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

I've been putting off springs by reassuring myself that shocks/struts MUST be coming out soon for our cars. I'm not known for my patience, but the one thing that is keeping me from buying some springs (and rims, exhaust, etc.) is a Hawaii honeymoon in July (I figure I need about $5 grand).

I'm starting to think that my car is never going to be the way I want it now that I'm getting married. I mean, first a honeymoon, then what? House, kids, college funds, ......

Maybe in thirty years I'll be able to afford all the toys again. I mean, I'll only be 55. I'll just call it my mid-life crisis.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *I've been putting off springs by reassuring myself that shocks/struts MUST be coming out soon for our cars. I'm not known for my patience, but the one thing that is keeping me from buying some springs (and rims, exhaust, etc.) is a Hawaii honeymoon in July (I figure I need about $5 grand).
> 
> I'm starting to think that my car is never going to be the way I want it now that I'm getting married. I mean, first a honeymoon, then what? House, kids, college funds, ......
> 
> Maybe in thirty years I'll be able to afford all the toys again. I mean, I'll only be 55. I'll just call it my mid-life crisis.   *


Don't fret!
It is possible to be married and have 
goodies for your car. Look at OhTwo...
He's got kids, too!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Don't fret!
> It is possible to be married and have
> goodies for your car. Look at OhTwo...
> He's got kids, too! *


But I live in the garage...


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

why would anyone want to put tocrapo's in there cars...specially a nissan..


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *why would anyone want to put tocrapo's in there cars...specially a nissan.. *


They have to be better than the OEMs.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *I've been putting off springs by reassuring myself that shocks/struts MUST be coming out soon for our cars. I'm not known for my patience, but the one thing that is keeping me from buying some springs (and rims, exhaust, etc.) is a Hawaii honeymoon in July (I figure I need about $5 grand).
> 
> I'm starting to think that my car is never going to be the way I want it now that I'm getting married. I mean, first a honeymoon, then what? House, kids, college funds, ......
> 
> Maybe in thirty years I'll be able to afford all the toys again. I mean, I'll only be 55. I'll just call it my mid-life crisis.   *


I feel you dawg...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *why would anyone want to put tocrapo's in there cars...specially a nissan.. *


 In general that's all Nissan use to use is Tocrapo and Kayaba. Untill they started building cars in the USA.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *In general that's all Nissan use to use is Tocrapo and Kayaba. Untill they started building cars in the USA. *


Yup, my 91 Q had tokico OEMs but when it came to to replace them, I used Tokico's with different valving for a better handling car...


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Well Tokico isnt great, but you can still get them for cheap which is nice. If Bilstein made shocks or KYB did that would be nice also. Just getting kind of nervous about keepin my springs on, im going to be royally pissed if I need new shocks and there is no aftermarket ones out. 

Anyone here replace shocks yet?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Willy did, but not for the same reason you want to replace yours.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Willy did, but not for the same reason you want to replace yours. *



Nissan replace mine yesterday...TSB they were a pair of noisy SOB's


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Shiesh, these damn newer nissans, i have an 86 300zx and had a 97 maxima, neither of them had these quality issues that this altima does. 

I just had my shift boot repalced again, man this damn car falls apart to easily.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Called US headquarters for Tokico gas shocks... No 02 Altima shocks/struts.
> 
> They don't even have a release date.  *


Nismo will have a suspension system proably in the fall of O3. It will be about 20mm lower and have tuned springs, shocks and swaybars.

Mike


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

And it will cost too much, I forsee....who knows!


----------

